# Airtel Student Scheme Woes



## nithinks (May 21, 2006)

Digit forum members;

 On(20.5.06) i bought airtel college special SIM with Rs200 recharge.
according to the plan there are 100 free local SMS, and no daily reduction.

The problem i am facing is,

today i sent some 21 SMSs for which Rs 10/- got deducted.

i also tried to activate plan by sending COLLEGE<>ACTV  TO 222
which is failed

what can i do?

i called their customer care but it didn't solved my problem!


----------



## phatratt (May 21, 2006)

those free sms is for sending it within your state,u will be charged if u try to send it to numbers in other states or cdma phones.


----------



## nithinks (May 21, 2006)

No i sent the SMSs only within my state. and also i didn't sent any SMSs to
CDMAs


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 21, 2006)

can i know from which place u r?

more over if u want students pack scheme....first of all u have to change it by typing stud and sending it 2456(i think so...do refer a customer care)

more over the whole AIRTEL network software is into update ... so there might be some problems....do call the customer care and ask them...

i am from TN so i know about our state only...

sorry... cant provide u with much info


----------

